# Foxtail herbicide in perrenial grass pasture



## hatefoxtails! (Jul 20, 2010)

Someone told me to use gramoxone on the foxtails just as the field is greening up in the early spring. The paraquat will kill the foxtails and set the perrenial grass back, but the perrenial grass will recover. They told me you will think you have killed your whole field, but that it will come back. Any comments...warnings?


----------

